# Broken Bow



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Hats off to Lew Duckwall, and all the North Texas Healing Waters team, for a fabulous time in Oklahoma this week.

Dave Gill and I were invited to join other Vietnam Era veterans, for a peaceful time of fishing and camaraderie.

We enjoyed time at a restful cabin in the woods, tasty meals were provided, and stories from many years ago were resurrected and retold.

The weather was sunny and warm, and the fishing was good . . . . . all in all a great trip.


----------



## marshrunner757 (Apr 7, 2015)

Beautiful fish! Used to have a family camp just north of broken bow. Miss going up there.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

I was just there 12/3 - 12/6. Very nice place!


----------



## commtrd (Mar 18, 2006)

Beautiful photos! Thanks for posting.


----------

